# Scored an '81 Supergoose



## jammer (Jun 30, 2022)

This was my best find so far this year, I don't seem to find nearly as many BMX as I think I should. I bought it right at a local estate sale, May of '81 loaded with all the goodies. I need to find some tires for it is all.


----------



## dave429 (Jun 30, 2022)

Awesome score! That would bring a smile to my face. Great find!


----------



## Kombicol (Jul 1, 2022)

Good grab 
some nice parts for sure on there


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2022)

It throw some red skinwalls on it and ride till the street lights came on


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 1, 2022)

what a score...all the goodies for sure~
Congrats, nice find!


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 10, 2022)

Wow, great bike! Has my favorite bmx forks of all time...


----------



## jammer (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks, I was super happy when I saw the fork. I was going to flip it upside down to fill the tires but then I noticed the seat didn't have one scratch on the top, like it's never been upside down, so I resisted. It will clean up real nice. I have two stingrays ahead of it in the detail order but I may skip this one ahead. I just need to find tires for it.


----------



## lordscool (Jul 14, 2022)

Nice bike with a lot of goodies on it too!


----------



## phantomVW (Jul 17, 2022)

Congratulations Nice Score!


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2022)

Mag wheels...pure 1980s nostalgia right there.


----------

